
Small Stores Find New Ways to Drum Up Traffic - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/04/business/smallbusiness/04sbiz.html?ref=smallbusiness&pagewanted=all
======
petercooper
This reminds me of how some Web sites / Web apps use ancillary sites or
articles / Flash games as linkbait to get their brand known - just in the
offline world.

